# mystery vanda-type--ideas?



## streetmorrisart (Jun 25, 2008)

I got this one years ago…maybe more than I think, but less than five (I can’t locate the source). It was supposed to be a blooming-sized Vasco. Red Yen which, even taking variation into consideration, we can safely say it isn’t! It’s neither its first bloom nor its best, but it did have to get quite large before it did anything but grow a lot. It’s strap-leaved and the flowers are set quite a ways apart. Someone here who has seen a great many more vandaceous types than I might know who this is. The way the spike is presented makes for some seriously unattractive 2D compositions, but I very much like it in person—it doesn’t hurt that the flowers are extremely long-lasting. 

Thanks, guys—it doesn’t matter if I never know, but I would kind of like to anyway.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2008)

Ummm.. It's blue on the back side of the flowers!!!


----------



## Candace (Jun 25, 2008)

I believe it's a v. tesselata hybrid. Sorry, I can't tell you much more than that. But it's got the shape, lip color and some of the coloration of tesselata. Here's a link to a photo on the net to compare it to.
http://shell.silcon.com/~orwell/V_tesselata.jpg

or this one http://farm1.static.flickr.com/195/473763872_56b292ec89_b.jpg

Good job on blooming a vanda inside. That's not easy to do! The spacing of the flowers may be due to the lighting. If you grew it in a greenhouse it may have more flowers and better spacing. But, hey, getting one to bloom at all inside is an accomplishment!

Edit: I looked up Red Yen and it's not a registered hybrid...some over seas growers like to create their own trade names which makes tracking down the true parentage very difficult or near impossible. :< Do you remember who sold it to you, so you could ask?


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, Candace. I’m actually kind of embarrassed because I should have known that having a V. Mimi Palmer, too. I guess the fact that the blueness is in places other than the lip threw me off. How dare it not be fragrant with tessellata in there! (Yeah, I know, that doesn’t always get passed on.) 

Eric, I colored the backs blue with my Crayons. I even managed to stay in between the lines, so I award myself a big gold star and a scratch and sniff sticker.

Edit on my end, too: No, I do not recall the source.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> Eric, I colored the backs blue with my Crayons. I even managed to stay in between the lines, so I award myself a big gold star and a scratch and sniff sticker.



Man, you're good. You should take up Art.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like Vanda Amoena (V. tesselata x coerulea).


Ramon


----------

